# Should I give our Girl Guineas a Bath?



## LisaC (Oct 2, 2009)

I have reposted this as no-one replied to my other post! 

Do you bath guinea's? My girls look very clean but they have some little bits of dark scurf in their fur.

Just wondered if we should give them a bath and if so, how do you go about it?

Thanks, replies gratefully received!

Lisa


----------



## God (Feb 8, 2010)

You bath them I think every couple of months if they're long haired or maybe like twice a year with a normal one (although I'm not really sure as I've never owned them). There's some tutorials on youtube or just google how to bathe a guinea pig, that should help:thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive only ever bathed my piggies when they have a skin problem or mites.

Grooming them with a soft brush or mini slicker should get rid of any scurf and debris.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Are they long haired? Mine get a bath every 2 months or so, smoothies need less, maybe one or two a year


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

My girls are 6 months old and have never had a bath, simply because i don't see the need for it at the moment.


----------



## Wigglewoo (Jan 15, 2009)

I used to bath my once or twice a year, I've no idea why though, I guess just out of habit of bathing pets!!!

xXx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I used to do it 1-2 times a year, best way to do it is to pop a towel on the bottom of the bath for the guineas to stand on and only put a little water in the bath. xx


----------

